# Occupational Therapist



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, a question for a change

My daughter is currently at University training to be an occupational therapist and shes expressed an interest when she has finished in going to Canada.

Anyone in that line of work over there, or anyone who knows what the demand there is like for this, or if you need additional qualifications locally?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm glad most of our posters dont get this kind of response when they post asking for help 

I'm glad most of our posters dont get this kind of response when they post asking for help  Sixty one views and no comment


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The only contact I have with occupational therapy is that my ex-sister-in-law was one back in the US. Like many medical professions, I suspect it can be tricky transferring competences from one country to another, but Canada is set up something like the US in this regard in that the provinces usually regulate these types of things.

What she will probably have to do is to find the licensing authority in the province she is thinking of moving to. (Often the same as the provincial professional association.) They should have information about what credentials they will and won t accept and what additional training or tests they'll want from a foreign applicant.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DylanDog (Nov 19, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> OK, a question for a change
> 
> My daughter is currently at University training to be an occupational therapist and shes expressed an interest when she has finished in going to Canada.
> 
> Anyone in that line of work over there, or anyone who knows what the demand there is like for this, or if you need additional qualifications locally?


Hello there, I've just completed the process to register to work as an Occupational Therapist and will be commencing employment in February next year, so I hope I might be able to offer some helpful advice.

I've been qualified 14 years and I would suggest that your daughter obtains a minimum of 2 years experience in the UK first. Canadian Occupational Therapists are trained to an exceptionally high standard and she will have to have something additional to offer over and above what a Canadian OT can in the same position. There is not a huge a shortage of newly qualified OT's and potential employers have to prove that the foreign worker they want to employ has skills that the local workforce doesn't. This will be difficult if she doesn't have any clinical experience.

In terms of additional qualifications... academically, her BSc will be enough to contribute to the reams of paperwork she will have to prepare and send to the Canadian College of Occupational Therapists (CAOT) in order to establish her eligability to sit the CAOT exam. Without a pass in this exam, she wont be able to work in Canada. It can be sat twice a year, in July and November - see the CAOT website for details. 

There is little point looking for a job until she has the peice of paper in her hand to say she has passed as employers cant progress an application without it. If she has it, she is instantly more attractive, so to speak! The job offer, medical, CAOT registration and registration in the province she wants to work in should be enough to obtain the work permit.

You daughter might want to check out some of the careers sections of the health providers in the provinces she is interested in working in. Salaries are lower than in the UK.

If you or your daughter have any specific questions, I'd be delighted to help out as best I can.


----------

